# Homemade Sopressata



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I think a few of you might enjoy seeing my new hobby / slope to fall down.










The plastic container above has kitty litter in it to control the humidity. They are drying nicely and should be done in another week.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

That is awesome! It reminds me of my Dad making Bulgarian sujuk when I was a kid. 
What humidity are you curing them at?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I love air cured salami with red wine. Extra garlic, please!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> That is awesome! It reminds me of my Dad making Bulgarian sujuk when I was a kid.
> What humidity are you curing them at?


As close to 52F/ 70% RH as possible. Slight fluctuations occur, but it has stayed pretty close to that the entire time.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

That's awesome!!!!! I wish I had the talent to do something like that.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh man...

I can bake a mean loaf of bread, I can brew a mean barrel of beer, all that I need to complete the holy trinity is learning how to make & cure a mean sopressata.

I'm envious!


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

That is really cool. Is that a freezer you have them in?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

:dude: :rockon:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:dr that looks incredible :dr


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Old Salty said:


> That is really cool. Is that a freezer you have them in?


It sure is. There is a controller keeping the temperature correct, but the ambient temps are doing pretty well. It rarely turns on to cool it down.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

szyzk said:


> Oh man...
> 
> I can bake a mean loaf of bread, I can brew a mean barrel of beer, all that I need to complete the holy trinity is learning how to make & cure a mean sopressata.
> 
> I'm envious!


This is my first dry cured batch. The excitement reminds me of my first batch of brew.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I had a small link that I kept eyeing because I knew it was close. It dropped 30% of it's weight, so I tore into it last night.

The results.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

well done! i've made a bunch of fresh sausages and have all the stuff to do a cured sausage, just haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------

